# work visa process



## varghese (May 4, 2010)

hi
hi i am an electrical engineer..i hav been offered a job in dubai as a graduate trainee and i am offered a salary of 3000 AED..is it sufficient a decent life there..i am not getting any allowance for accomodation..rite now i am waiting for my work visa from the company..wat are the procedures i shud follow before leaving india to be on da safer side.


hope ill get all my questions answered.

cheers varg!


----------

